# so far so good...



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

ive had IBS for about six yeasr that i could remember,i am lactose intolerant so if i had IBS then i really didnt know because the milk products gave me gas and diarrheai have learned what i can eat and what i cant through trial and elimination..no milk,bread,corn,or store brought goodies..unless they are from an organic storei recently went off KFC and lost 30 pounds,along with excersizeFBO still plagues me,i always thought it was a case of me not washing my hands good enough or getting some of the bowel movement on my closthes in the process of pulling them up,but since ive been on the board i found out its FBO.its wrecking havoc on my social life..i was interested in a guy and he liked me a too,until i passed gas in his car..he unceremonially dumped me in a letter,,,i hate having FBO people who dont understand think im passing gas all the time and consequently do not want to be around me..and im too embarrased to ekplain i have a condition and really too proud to tell everyone i know my business..its very depressing knowing im going to spend the rest of my life alone,i still cant make myself beleieve that,or i dont want torecently found charcoal pads to fit in my underwear..they deodorize the smell,so far so good..hope they will give me a chance to get out there among the world with the confidence that im not going to smell up the joint


----------

